
CLA Assistant – Easily Handle Contributor License Agreements (CLAs) - St-Clock
https://cla-assistant.io/
======
St-Clock
I was recently asked by a third party to tighten the way contribution
IP/license is handled with Py4J[1] and found this service, which looks
painless for contributors.

I've been burned in the past by having to physically sign and scan or fax (!)
contributor license agreements and I did not want to impose this additional
hassle to potential contributors. Anybody has experience with this particular
service or other alternatives?

[1] [https://www.py4j.org/](https://www.py4j.org/)

